# replacement glass for ceiling fans



## oscarMadison (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone know of some companies that sell long replacement glass for the lights that are part of a ceiling fan? The big stores sell 2 1/4" fitter X 4" to 5" long, but the lengths are shorter then I want. I put some of the daylight cfl's in the fixtures and they stick out past the end of normal sized glass. I think 6 inch glass would do.

Most of the sites seem to sell the standard size, unless I'm overlooking some.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

the best is to get in touch with your ocal merchants in your area and order it custom made.

Dana


----------



## oscarMadison (Dec 28, 2008)

You mean a light fixture store or some other type store?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I've purchased light shades off of ebay. 

You might also look around for different CFLs. It seems like everyday they are coming out with a different or more compact light.


----------

